# Formular abschicken -> Ergebnis im Popup öffnen



## split (23. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe lange nach einer Antwort auf mein Problem gesucht, allerdings nichts gefunden. Falls ein solches Thema bereits vorhanden sein sollte - Entschuldigung!

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe ein Formular mit einem Submitbutton. Beim Abschicken sollen sich die Ergebnisse in einem Popup öffnen (window.open('', '', 'width=400, height=500')) - also wie target="_blank", nur eben in nem Popup.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2004)

```
<script type="text/javascript">

function sendForm()
{
    window.open('about:blank', 'PopWnd', 'width=200,height=300');
    window.setTimeout('window.document.forms[\'TestForm\'].submit();', 1);
}

</script>

<form action="http://nuin.mine.nu/" target="PopWnd" name="TestForm"
      onsubmit="sendForm(); return false;">
    <input type="submit" value="Abschicken">
</form>
```


----------



## split (23. März 2004)

Danke, funktioniert super!


----------



## mister32 (15. November 2008)

Fabian Hofmann hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <script type="text/javascript">
> 
> function sendForm()
> ...




hallo leute, 

habe dieses thema gefunden und es hat mir geholfen, was ich noch brauche ist statt ein button einen Link, früher habe ich das so gemacht:

-->  <a href="javascript:document.TestForm.submit();">TestForm</a>

 aber in zusammenarbeit mit einem popup funktioniert das leider nicht.

gruss

mister32


----------



## messmar (15. November 2008)

Moin moin,



> was ich noch brauche ist statt ein button einen Link, früher habe ich das so gemacht:
> -->  <a href="javascript:document.TestForm.submit();">TestForm</a>
> aber in zusammenarbeit mit einem popup funktioniert das leider nicht.


Wieso nicht? du brauchst nur die Funktion, die Du oben definiert hast aufzurufen:

```
<a href="javascript:sendForm();">test</a>
```

Die Submit() Methode, ist bereit in der von Dir definierten Funktion  vorhanden. Also anstatt von:

```
<a href="javascript:document.TestForm.submit();">TestForm</a>
```

tust Du:

```
<a href="javascript:sendForm();">test</a>
```

Und wenn Du weitere Parameter, die in dem Formular nicht vorhanden sind, an dir URL anhängen möchtest/musst, dann
tust alles in Deiner Funktion rein.

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## mister32 (15. November 2008)

hi messmar,


danke es klappt!

und wie macht man dann ein link wenn man das ganze in vollbildmodus haben möchte? also ein button aber kein popup?

gruss


----------



## Maniac (19. November 2008)

mister32 hat gesagt.:


> hi messmar,
> 
> 
> danke es klappt!
> ...




```
<form method="" action="" name="" target="_blank">
<input.......
<input type="submit" name="submit_neues_fenster" value="&ouml;ffnen" />
</form>
```


----------

